# In desperate need



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 21, 2005)

Folks,

Turkey season is just a few weeks away and I don't have a place to go.  I'm getting very desperate, I've got to turkey hunt this year or you will probably be reading about me in the newspapers.  I can get a place in Crawford County but they want $200 for a "turkey only" membership, I think that's too high but I may have to give in.  I really want a place that's within 1 hour of Warner Robins, can anyone help me out.  My wife and kids would appreciate it as well as this could be considered a health issue (their health as well as mine).


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Jan 21, 2005)

Sorry I can't help you out but I would gladly pay $ 200 for a turkey membership if it was a good one!  That seems like a fair price to me.  If not find a good WMA and start learning the land now!


----------



## MoeBirds (Jan 31, 2005)

*An Offer You Cant Refuse!!*

You sound like a good-man in desperate need of a turkeyhunt. How long would it take you to get to Riddleville in Washington Co.??? If you can come on over and "call one up" for me first ,on the 150 acres I have in my backyard, you can take one home for yourself. I saw no less than twenty in one of the many fields that are interspersed amongst the hardwoods. Wether they'll be here in a couple weeks is another story, but I see them all the time lately and there's "little pressure" as far as I've experienced. It's part hardwoods, young/mature planted pines and pasture/2.5 acres in food plots w/ some creek bottoms nearby. Not available for lease I'm afraid, but a "single-weekender" FOR FREE IS HARD TO BEAT,.......... I would imagine?!
  (You can even crash on my futon) PM me if this interests you.
To get a better understanding of WHO I am click on Middle Georgia Hunting, then hit my thread; Georgias' "Longest Rut" in Washington Co. to determine wether I'm insane or not. I'd use one of those silly smiley-faces right there if I could figure how to do it.


----------



## Hoyt man (Jan 31, 2005)

Greg Lewis said:
			
		

> You sound like a good-man in desperate need of a turkeyhunt. How long would it take you to get to Riddleville in Washington Co.??? If you can come on over and "call one up" for me first ,on the 150 acres I have in my backyard, you can take one home for yourself. I saw no less than twenty in one of the many fields that are interspersed amongst the hardwoods. Wether they'll be here in a couple weeks is another story, but I see them all the time lately and there's "little pressure" as far as I've experienced. It's part hardwoods, young/mature planted pines and pasture/2.5 acres in food plots w/ some creek bottoms nearby. Not available for lease I'm afraid, but a "single-weekender" FOR FREE IS HARD TO BEAT,.......... I would imagine?
> (You can even crash on my futon) PM me if this interests you.
> To get a better understanding of WHO I am click on Middle Georgia Hunting, then hit my thread; Georgias' "Longest Rut" in Washington Co. to determine wether I'm insane or not. I'd use one of those silly smiley-faces right there if I could figure how to do it.


man you sure cant beat that!!!!! hey if he doesnt take you up on it I will gladely call one or two up for ya.just give me a holler


----------



## maconducks (Jan 31, 2005)

If you live near macon. i have access to some land close w/ turkeys and would be glad to take you.


----------



## Kansashunter (Jan 31, 2005)

We charge full price for turkeys. $700 Did I say we have lots of turkeys Hunting is hunting reguardless if it's turkey or deer.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 31, 2005)

Maconducks, I live in Warner Robins, that ain't too far from Macon and I'd love to go.

Greg, I don't know where Riddleville is but I'm always up for a turkey hunt.  I'm not gonna sit here and say I know all there is to know about turkey hunting but I can get a tom or 2 if they are stupid enough.

Kansahunter, if I was lookin for a year around place and the hunting was good, I'd pay $700.  I like to deer hunt as well but I do most of my deer hunting in Alabama.


----------



## maconducks (Feb 1, 2005)

David, I'll get w/ you as the season gets closer and maybe we can do a little scouting before hand.  Property is approx. 600 acres off cochran short route across from ocmulgee wma.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 1, 2005)

I know the area


----------



## MoeBirds (Feb 1, 2005)

*Hey HOYT MAN....*



			
				Hoyt man said:
			
		

> man you sure cant beat that!!!!! hey if he doesnt take you up on it I will gladely call one or two up for ya.just give me a holler




I'll let you know. David and I are cooresponding in (pm), feel free to drop me a note as season nears, I might have room for one more, ON A DIFFERENT WEEKEND. Can you call even the "wise-ones" in, for a possible double????


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 1, 2005)

Even the stupidest turkey can make most hunters look as dumb as a rock, I'm no exception.  Just hearing a gobble just about makes me,,,,,,  well, you know what I mean.  Have you located any roosting areas yet?


----------



## MoeBirds (Feb 1, 2005)

*Hey David, You Still On???*

Haven't been out since deer-season infact, I just remembered where my climber is.....strapped to a tree.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 3, 2005)

If you want to go for a cheap route, buy that WMA Stamp and hunt on public land.  There are countless thousands of acres and I'm sure you could find an uncrowded spot somewhere in the mix of it.  

I'm not to familiar with any WMA's around Warner Robbins, but I do know Cedar Creek has a good population of turkeys.  I see them all the time down there.  

Good Luck

Tommy


----------

